# Trach Change



## beauxbete (Feb 14, 2008)

OK guys........I have my first question!!! We do trach changes here in the office. What does everyone bill out for this service? I can't find a CPT code for this and need some input. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC (Feb 15, 2008)

There is no code for a trach change once a fistula is established. You can include it as part of your E/M for the encounter.


----------

